# shoalwater cat vs haynie cat



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

any difference in the shoalwater cat 23' and the haynie cat 24' and whats everyones input on the two cat hull??


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

They are both great hulls, the shoalwater is a bit faster because the Haynie has a key slot transom. The haynie is a bigger boat. The 24 haynie floats in 10inches, will stay on plan @ 10 mph and runs rpm mph. I believe you would be happy with either purchase. If you like to run the haynie shoot me a pm. We can line it up.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*2 CATS*

Both are great boats. They Haynie is little over a foot longer and a couple inches wider, but alot heavier. They weight is a good thing but also will slow you down as well (not a big deal) They both were designed with the help of Mr. Haynie himself. We are getting a 23 Cat Shoalwater. Its a personal preference. Both can handle the 300 hp if you want your hair on fire. We are going with a 200, plenty of speed for a family boat. I dont need to go faster than the low 50's (35 is good for us) Both boats offer plenty of room, that is what is so great. Enjoy:cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

You've done a great job so far in narrowing your search down to those two. Now you just gotta get in touch with some dealers or owners and go take rides on both. It's your boat so it's your opinion that counts. Whatever you get, put a Mercury on the back and make sure it's a big HP engine too so you can go fast like all the cool kids.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

The Haynie wont flood the deck with water.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You've done a great job so far in narrowing your search down to those two. Now you just gotta get in touch with some dealers or owners and go take rides on both. It's your boat so it's your opinion that counts. Whatever you get, put a Mercury on the back and make sure it's a big HP engine too so you can go fast like all the cool kids.


I like that go fast like all of the cool kids.


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

*Haynie 24 Cat*

Pm me if you want to know exactly what this boat will do. I had this boat most of the summer and never really pushed it very hard until the PORT A IFA when the tides were high. I owned a 24ft shallow sport befor this and i promise you this barge will scare you with what it can do in shallow water.
-Travis


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

Also mine might be for sale..im going to buy one and put a tower on it.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Where do you get your info?*



Cool Hand said:


> The Haynie wont flood the deck with water.


I run a 23'8" Shoalwater with a 300Etec and have never flooded the deck when turning.......I have put some water on the deck backing down but its never been an issue draining......

This boat will run fast on a big chop on the open bay and get up in scary little water....float in 6" water loaded and run in about the same. Feel free to PM for more info.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Miles2Fish said:


> I run a 23'8" Shoalwater with a 300Etec and have never flooded the deck when turning.......I have put some water on the deck backing down but its never been an issue draining......
> 
> This boat will run fast on a big chop on the open bay and get up in scary little water....float in 6" water loaded and run in about the same. Feel free to PM for more info.


He was referring to the 23 shoalwater cat taking on water with people standing on the back deck of the boat. And may want to get your yardstick calibrated because that boat aint floating in 6 inches of water. It will run in 6 but the 23 cat we rode in drafted 8 inches with a small block 200 e-tec. Any heavier of a motor and you are probably looking at 9 inches of draft.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> He was referring to the 23 shoalwater cat taking on water with people standing on the back deck of the boat. And may want to get your yardstick calibrated because that boat aint floating in 6 inches of water. It will run in 6 but the 23 cat we rode in drafted 8 inches with a small block 200 e-tec. Any heavier of a motor and you are probably looking at 9 inches of draft.


Well as far as the water. I put 3 men on the 23 Shoalwater cat with a 225HO etec on the back and we did not have any problem with water unless all three of us were on the back deck at rest.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I was just stating what the other guy meant about taking water over the back. We didn't take on any water over the back on our test ride. I really liked the 23 shoalwater cat, we went with an SCB but the shoalwater cats are great boats.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry, I misunderstood about the water over the back deck....Yeah we haven't had any issues with freeboard even with three on the back deck and a full livewell....I stand by the draft depth but that was with nobody on board. Either way still very impressive! I will add that both Haynie, SCB and Shoalwater boats all perform very well you can't go wrong which ever you decide to run.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I was just stating what the other guy meant about taking water over the back. We didn't take on any water over the back on our test ride. I really liked the 23 shoalwater cat, we went with an SCB but the shoalwater cats are great boats.


I got you I mis understood also.
As far as going with the SCB I think they are one of the finest bay boats out there.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

"Need to recalibrate your yardstick"...That's some funny chit!...Seems to me like a lot of people have miscalibrated yardsticks,LOL!


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Yardsticks....X1,00.000.000.000.000.000.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

The SCB is the finest boat on the water, IMO... but there is also another cat that will run perform close to a majek in shallow water maneuverability, handle the chop like nothing to it with design to keep you dryer than any other boat, designed with higher drain plugs on back to not let in water while drifting and standing on back, deep tall tunnel to flood the engine with water at the highest setting, plenty of storage include rod lockers, and achieve mid 50 mph speeds over heavy chop or calm waters with a 225 motor... that is the Desperado Outlaw 22'.. also a unique boat


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> The SCB is the finest boat on the water, IMO... but there is also another cat that will run perform close to a majek in shallow water maneuverability, handle the chop like nothing to it with design to keep you dryer than any other boat, designed with higher drain plugs on back to not let in water while drifting and standing on back, deep tall tunnel to flood the engine with water at the highest setting, plenty of storage include rod lockers, and achieve mid 50 mph speeds over heavy chop or calm waters with a 225 motor... that is the Desperado Outlaw 22'.. also a unique boat


Damnit quit talking about it before I call Dennis and get a price


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Navi said:


> Damnit quit talking about it before I call Dennis and get a price


He claims to have one on order.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> He claims to have one on order.


:biggrin:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=306805


----------



## "RACEFISH" (Nov 9, 2009)

PLEASE CONTACT ME ON THE SALE OF YOUR BOAT! 361-920-2443 THNX


----------

